# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Quảng Châu(Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm, tất tần tật

## hangnt

*Sơ lược*

Quảng Châu là thành phố thủ phủ của tỉnh Quảng Đông, miền Nam Trung Quốc, nằm trong đồng bằng châu thổ sông Châu Giang. Tên quốc tế của nó trước đây là Canton. Quảng Châu cách Hồng Kông khoảng 120 km về phía Tây Bắc.


*Đi khi nào?*

Nên đến Quảng Châu vào cuối xuân, đầu mùa hè, khoảng từ giữa tháng 4 đến đầu tháng 5. Lúc đó, thời tiết ẩm ướt không còn nửa, nhưng gió mát và ấm áp tràn về. Cuối tháng 10 cũng là thời điểm thích hợp, tuy có hơi khô.

Tuy nhiên, tháng 6, 7 và 8 là thời gian tệ nhất trong năm, khí hậu nóng bức và rất khô. Đa số dân cư chỉ đóng cửa ở trong nhà.


*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*

*Đến*

_Xe bus:_ Quảng Châu có nhiều trạm xe bus đường dài, chạy đến nhiều nơi ở Quảng Đông, phía Nam Phúc Kiến, phía Đông Quảng Tây và những vùng đất ở xa hơn. Có 3 trạm xe lửa tiện lợi cùng với trạm xe lửa chính. Xe bus đến nhiều địa điểm khác khởi hành đa số từ trạm xe bus đường dài như Phật Sơn (45 phút), Quế Lâm (13 tiếng), Hải Khẩu (16 tiếng), Nam Ninh (15 tiếng), Sán Đầu (6 tiếng), Triệu Khánh (1 tiếng rưỡi) và Trung Sơn (2 tiếng). Nếu các khu trạm xe lửa quá hỗn loạn đối với bạn hãy đến Ga hành khách Hải Chu, sạch sẽ, trật tự nằm ở phía Nam quận Hải Chu. Bạn sẽ tìm thấy xe bus đi cùng hướng trên, cùng với xe bus đến Thanh Viễn, Mai Châu, Vĩnh Định và Phúc Châu ở Phúc Kiến.


_Xe lửa:_ Trạm xe lửa chính Quảng Châu được sử dụng cho những địa điểm ngắn như Triệu Khánh, lúc nào cũng đông đúc và hỗn loạn. Trạm xe lửa phía Đông Quảng Châu để phục vụ các chuyến tàu lửa khoảng cách xa, có hiệu quả hơn.

_Tàu:_ Quảng Châu là cảng quan trọng của bờ biển phía Nam Trung Quốc nhưng đa số dịch vụ phà và thuyền gỗ đều tạm ngưng sử dụng, vì giao thông đường bộ phát triển quá mạnh. Tuy nhiên, vẫn còn một số dịch vụ này trong những khu vực đông đúc ở Quảng Châu, đến và đi Hong Kong hay Hải Nam.

_Hàng không:_ Tập đoàn Hàng không quốc gia Trung Quốc (CNAC) đại diện bởi China Southern Airlines có 6 chuyến bay mỗi ngày đến Hong Kong. Còn có một số chuyến bay sang Thượng Hải và Bắc Kinh, thuế sân bay quốc nội là 50 Nhân dân tệ. China Southern Airlines phục vụ các chuyến bay quốc tế đến Amsterdam, Bangkok, Ho Chi Minh City, Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur, Los Angeles, Melbourne, Osaka, Paris, Penang, Singapore and Sydney, thuế là 80 Nhân dân tệ.

*Đi lại*


_Xe bus:_ Quảng Châu có hệ thống xe bus rộng rãi. Tuy nhiên xe bus thường rất đông và chậm.

_Xe điện:_ Quảng Châu cũng có hệ thống xe điện nối liền các thành phố trong tỉnh Quảng Đông. Xe điện chạy từ 6h30 sáng đến trước 11h tối.

_Taxi:_ Taxi khá nhiều trên đường phố Quảng Châu nhưng cũng khó gọi, đặc biệt là vào giờ cao điểm, tầm 8 -9h sáng và buổi trưa hay giờ ăn tối.

_Xe đạp:_ Thuê xe đạp trên đảo Sa Diện, nên hỏi khách sạn để biết thêm chi tiết.

*Đi những đâu?*


_Quang Hiếu Tự_ - 109 Quang Hiếu Lộ – Ngôi chùa từng là nơi tu hành của Huệ Năng – Tổ sư thứ 6 Thiền phái. Chùa từng bị hỏa hoạn nhiều lần, ngôi chùa hiện nay trùng tu từ giữa thế kỷ 19.

_Lục Dung Tự_ – Chùa Lục Bồ Đề rất nổi tiếng tại Quảng Châu.

_Những tòa nhà_ và các con đường từng là tô giới của Anh và Pháp trên đảo Sa Diện đã được tôn tạo lại rất đẹp. Một trong những kiến trúc cổ nhất là Nhà Nguyện Đức Mẹ, nằm trên đường Sa Diện.

_Hội trường tưởng niệm Tôn Trung Sơn_ xây dựng năm 1931, trên nền chính của văn phòng chủ tịch Tôn Dật Tiên tại đây.

_Đền thờ Trần gia_ ở Trung Sơn Thất Lộ được bảo tồn rất kỹ lưỡng từ thế kỷ 19. Đây là đền thờ của gia tộc giàu có họ Trần, hiện nay trưng bày nhiều bảo vật như tượng ngà voi…

_Thạch Thất Thánh Tâm giáo đường_. Là một trong những nhà thờ cổ nhất thành phố Quảng Châu, cũng như nhà thờ lớn nhất theo dạng này (nhà thờ đá) tại Đông Nam Á.

_Học viện Quân sự_ Hoàng Bộ do Tôn Dật Tiên xây dựng năm 1924.

_Đền Văn Đế Quân_


_Nhà thờ Hồi giáo Hoài Sơn_, nhà thờ của đạo Hồi cổ nhất Trung Quốc, xây dựng từ năm 627. Nhà thờ này không cho tham quan, nên bạn chỉ có thể đi dạo vòng ngoài.

_Đền Tam Thánh_. Đây là ngôi đền của đạo Lão lớn và cổ nhất thành phố này.

_Đông Quan Đại Ốc_: Ngắm kiến trúc truyền thống Quảng Đông tại Quảng Châu cổ.

_Chùa Hoa Lâm_ .

_Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật Thành phố Quảng Châu_: Nằm gần công viên Việt Tú, bảo tàng này trưng bày hơn 10.000 tác phẩm nghệ thuật ấn tượng, gồm có thư pháp, hội họa truyền thống Trung Quốc, điêu khắc và tượng Phật Tây Tạng.


_Bảo tàng nghệ thuật Quảng Đông_. Mở cửa từ 9h sáng đến 5h chiều. Nằm trên đảo Er-Sha, chuyên sâu vào nghệ thuật đương đại Trung Quốc, đặc biệt là của các nghệ nhân Quảng Đông.

_Nam Việt Hoàng Lăng:_ Là khu lăng mộ của nhà vua từ thời Trung Quốc cổ.

_Công viên điêu khắc Quảng Châu._

_Bảo tàng Chủ tịch Tôn Trung Sơn._

_Bảo tàng Khởi nghĩa Quảng Châu._


_Bảo tàng Lịch sử đấu tranh Quảng Đông._

_Công viên tưởng niệm Hoàng Hà Giang:_ Công viên này sẽ đem đến cho bạn cảm giác chua xót. Điểm thu hút chính là tượng đài xây dựng để tưởng niệm 72 liệt sĩ chết trong cuộc nổi dậy 1911.

_Công viên Việt Tú:_ Là công viên rộng nhất nằm trong thành thị của Trung Quốc, nơi đây còn có tháp từ triều Minh. Trong công viên còn có Ngũ Dương Thạch Tượng, một biểu tượng của Quảng Châu.

_Vân Thai Hoa Viên_ nằm ngay chân núi Bạch Vân, nổi tiếng vì có nhiều loại hoa, cây quý hiếm. Mỗi năm tại đây có cuộc triển lãm hoa 3D rất thu hút.

_Quảng trường Hoa Đô_ là một khu quảng trường nằm ở phía Bắc Thành phố và gần tòa nhà chính phủ Hoa Đô. 
Công viên động vật Hoang Dã Tương Giang.

_Hoa viên tưởng niệm liệt sĩ Quảng Châu_. Công viên dành cho những chiến sĩ đấu tranh và ngã xuống trong cuộc khởi nghĩa Cộng sản 1927.

_Công viên Quảng Châu Đại Thế giới._


_Bạch Vân Sơn_ là vùng núi cao nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố xinh đẹp. Đường lên đỉnh núi có nhiều trạm nghỉ chân đầy cây xanh bóng mát, bạn có thể đường chính hay đường mòn. Đây là nơi tuyệt vời để tận hưởng cảnh thiên nhiên và chơi trò chơi ngoài trời như cầu lông, đá bóng.

_Liên Hoa Sơn:_ là dấu tích của mỏ đá cẩm thạch hơn 2000 năm trước, ngôi chùa từ năm 1612 và doanh trại năm 1664.

*Lưu ý khác*


Du khách cần mang theo quần áo gọn nhẹ. Đặc biệt, không nên đi giày cao gót vì phải đi bộ nhiều.

Du khách cần mang theo những thuốc đặc trị và thuốc thông thường vì tại Quảng Châu rất khó tìm thấy một cửa hàng thuốc tây và chi phí khám bệnh rất cao.

Nếu du khách không quen ăn món Tàu hay hạn chế dầu mỡ cần chuẩn bị một ít đồ ăn riêng như dăm bông, mì gói để phòng bị. Khi ăn buffet (tự chọn), du khách xếp thành từng hàng và đi lấy thức ăn theo chiều kim đồng hồ. Luôn giữ trật tự, nói khẽ, không nên lấy quá nhiều thức ăn. Không nên bỏ thức ăn xuống dưới chân bàn.

Rất ít người Quảng Châu biết tiếng Anh. Vì vậy, du khách nên học vài câu tiếng Trung thông dụng như chào hỏi, hỏi giá, con số, vài địa danh cần thiết...


Tại Quảng Châu, mỗi loại hàng hóa đều có một chợ riêng, chỉ chuyên kinh doanh một loại hàng hóa, như: Chợ Bạch Mã chuyên bán quần áo, chợ đồ len nằm trên đường Dezheng nan Lu, chợ đồ da nằm trên đường Jiefang Beilu và Ziyuangang Lu, chợ giày dép Metropolis Shoes City đối diện chợ đồ chơi One Link International Plaza nằm trên đường Jiefang nan Lu, đồ lưu niệm nằm trên đường Yide Lu, chợ điện tử Thiên Hô nằm trên đường Tianhe Lu và đường Shipai Xilu, chợ điện thoại Photography Electronics City, phố đi bộ Bắc Kinh Lộ chuyên buôn bán những hàng hóa sang trọng và đắt tiền...

Khi đón taxi ở Quảng Châu, cần phải thực hiện chiến thuật “cướp chỗ”. Xe vừa dừng, khách cũ đang trả tiền trên xe, các bạn cứ mở cửa vào trong, nếu không sẽ có người khác nhảy lên chiếm xe ngay tại chỗ. Bởi ở thành phố này, khách đi taxi ở các chợ rất nhiều mà xe thì không đủ nên nếu không “cướp chỗ”, các bạn đợi ở đó cả tiếng đồng hồ cũng không đón được xe.


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------


## dxphuong

Tôi đã đi Quảng Châu nhiều lần và đều đi bằng xe khách. Gần đây tôi thấy chất lượng xe khách (nhà Phi) ngày càng kém, xe cũ, bẩn. Hôm trước tôi đi xe còn bị hỏng giữa đường, phải nghỉ mất 1 tiếng mới đi tiếp. Xe hỏng bộ số nên tôi nghĩ xe cũng không an toàn lắm. Hơn nữa giá vé máy bay Vietnam Airlines bây giờ chỉ có 5.5 triệu khứ hồi, tính ra nếu đi máy bay tiết kiệm nhiều thời gian, an toàn hơn và sạch sẽ hơn nhiều so với đi ô tô (giá 1.4 triệu/khứ hồi)
Điều thứ 2 là tôi bị mất tiền để trong valy trong khách sạn Cẩm tú (địa chỉ 32 Yicui Road). Tôi biết chắc chắn bị mất vì tối hôm trước mở ra đếm, sau đó đi ăn tối, sáng hôm sau mở lại thì thấy thiếu 900 tệ. Tôi báo cho nhân viên khách sạn thì họ không giúp đỡ, nên tôi gọi công an (gọi 110, sau đó họ sẽ báo cho công an khu vực đến giải quyết). Tuy nhiên, do tôi phải lên xe ô tô về VN nên tôi không trình bày được hết với công an khu vực nên sự việc không được giải quyết triệt để. tôi chỉ muốn khách sạn tìm lại đoạn video hành lang xem trong lúc tôi đi ăn thì có ai vào phòng. khách sạn này dùng khóa từ nên chắc chắn chỉ có nhân viên khách sạn mới mở được cửa, tuy nhiên khách sạn không chịu cho xem video, sau khi tôi gọi công an đến thì họ nói là video không quay được cửa phòng của tôi.
Ăn chơi ở Quảng Châu cũng không có gì hấp dẫn ngoài mua sắm đồ giá rẻ. Nếu có thời gian nên đi Thẩm Quyến để xem đất nước họ phát triển như thế nào mà học tập. Ngoài ra, hàng năm có 2 lần tổ chức Canton Fair vào tháng 4 và tháng 10, hội chợ triển lãm hàng tiêu dùng của Trung Quốc. Nếu ai làm hàng tiêu dùng nên đi để mở mang cơ hội kinh doanh.

----------

